# Doxa Dilemma



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This arrived yesterday


















I have been waiting so long for it I was starting to think it would never arrive .... trouble is I bought this because I got fed up of waiting .....










and I am finding it hard to justify both but equally hard deciding if I should get rid of one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Heads up guys, there could soon be another `Ex-Jot` available


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That Caribbean is really nice John









Keep 'em both if you can


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can I borrow one ............... pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wanna swap it???


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Both cool watches John and I'd keep them both if you can but if I had to choose I'd sell the Caribbean - I think the Sharkhunter looks the better of the two.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am one of the lucky 250 Caribbean owners, so my vote goes with keeping the caribbean. It's the only true original Doxa Diver since the brand was revived - if you don't count the Jenny Caribbean - (all the others have been re-issues) and it's a very limited edition. You might be seeing a few on ebay now, but I guarantee that in a few years they'll be as sought after as hen's teeth.

Plus, it's blue and it has an orange minute hand.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

John - do you still have the 600T aswell????? Any chance of a pic of the trio next to each other?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Both are very nice, but I would go for the black faced one. More classic and suitable more more occassions. Besides I don't like the execution of that divers helmet.....too large. I think they should have made it smaller like the original U.S. Divers logo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like this one Roy made up with a Zeno case


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I must admit that I prefer the black dial Sharkhunter to the blue dial Caribbean, I am going to try and keep both for the time being.

Olly I still have the 600T I will try and do a group picture over the weekend









Hakim I agree about the logo, I think the size is OK but it is just a bit too "heavy" if you get what I mean. The old US Divers logo was a lot less intrusive.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I see no dilemma whatsoever. Keep both! I like your Sharky.

I also have a new Caribbean, and a Sub 600T that I purchased last year. DOXA really outdid itself with the Caribbean. My Sub is nice, but the Caribbean is truly a fine piece.

BTW, to further tempt you (and me), I believe I saw somewhere that next year DOXA will issue a black PVD Sharkhunter.

Enjoy both of your DOXAs!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bobbysamd said:


> BTW, to further tempt you (and me), I believe I saw somewhere that next year DOXA will issue a black PVD Sharkhunter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one black PVD watch


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

"DOPEY" here









How do they differ apart from the obvious, dial colour (in this example) slightly different dial printing and the orange hands.









Seem to be the same bezel,case, indices with same basic dial lay out and bracelet. Are they the same movements ?

My vote goes to the black dial









Great looking watches the Doxa's









Bit out of my league price wise







but I have Zeno's "sort of homage" to the orange Doxa on the way so that will keep me going.

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> "DOPEY" hereÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike its only the colour and printing of the dial and hands and a bit of engravingv on the back that is different .... movement, case, bracelet etc are the same.

They were excatly the same price.

Only 250 of the blue ones have been produced wheras the black one is more of a stock item.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I







the colour of the dial & hands of the Caribbean but I`m not keen on the diver logo and therefore prefer the black dialed version


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This may be of no help but I do not like the blue one as much as the black one but I also like my orange one, pictured below, better than the black one. Saying this if the black one were to come up for sale then I would be interested.









Do you have the yellow one as well John ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Roy









The blue looks nice but I also think the black is better









I have still got the yellow dial 600T


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you go Olly

The best I can do given the light today.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

potz said:


> If a choice had to be made, I'd keep the Caribbean - limited edition plus everyone has a black-faced divers' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tend to agree with you Potz, I'd keep the Caribbean ....... just like it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I prefer the Sharkhunter (the one DOXA I own), but let me throw in a curve: the orange minute hand on the Sharkhunter would be the dd's.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

How does this Sharky, with an orange minute hand, grab ya? I sure hope that DOXA goes through with selling it.

Click here for the pic.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bobbysamd said:


> How does this Sharky, with an orange minute hand, grab ya? I sure hope that DOXA goes through with selling it.
> 
> Click here for the pic.
> 
> ...


That's the prototype black PVD model ... also nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I prefer the Sharkhunter (the one DOXA I own), but let me throw in a curve: the orange minute hand on the Sharkhunter would be the dd's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I prefer the white hand on the Sharky .. bit more formal ....

.... Doxa are now fitting the orange hand to the Sharky in "celebration of the 35th anniversary of its first release" why don't they cut the sales promo nonsense and just make it an option


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree, their marketing is annoying - starting with their 'invention' of the orange dial and going from there. They do make a chunk of a watch however. As far as the orange minute goes, that's just me being dogmatic: every diver should have a fluorescent orange minute, IMHO.

Can't see the link, but I think I've seen it before.

Any news from DOXA on the NUMA version? The pre-pro photos I saw looked like a truly new design and caught my eye.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Any news from DOXA on the NUMA version? The pre-pro photos I saw looked like a truly new design and caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing yet, they have been concentaring on the Sub 750T and the T-Graph Chronograph.

I have posted a question.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

John, that Caribbean is one nice Watch. The Blue Dial and Orange hand really jumps out at you.


----------

